# did anybody see 'I wanna be prom queen' on mtv made



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

they took a total outcast with sa and turned her into prm queen in 6 weeks! i just saw it.. wow
inspiring
at first she avoided the lunch room and at the end she was the ****ing prom queen!


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that one quite a while ago. I really enjoyed that episode. I really enjoy watching "Made" in general, because many of the contestants have some form of SA, albiet only very mild forms, but enough of it to where I can relate to what they are going through.


----------

